# New Line of Wire Wheels



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish Ave
Bell Gardens. Ca 90201
562-318-9250

NO MIDDLE MAN ALL WORK DONE IN HOUSE


80 spoke bolt- on

100 spoke cross lace

Custom Orders - Powder Coat, Gold, Engraved,

WIRE WHEEL RECONDITION & REPAIR
NEW OUTERS
NEW SEAL
RE-TRU & MUCH MORE

WIRE WHEEL ACCESSORIES- ADAPTERS, KNOCK OFFS, HAMMERS OR TOOLS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are those mondera style spinners and do you have that style in knock off version


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what are they? What are they made from? Stainless spokes?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

check ouy the wheel on the right, look crazy................


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

not a bolt on :angry: ,I clicked to see a knock off.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Dec 1 2010, 12:04 PM~19210044
> *G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
> 7635 Ramish Ave
> Bell Gardens. Ca 90201
> ...


madeline ?:scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Was'nt there an LIL member looking for thos K/O's ?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 1 2010, 08:26 PM~19215128
> *not a bolt on  :angry: ,I clicked to see a knock off.....
> *


seriously :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

on a side note...
reproduce this style pans and i would buy.

stole these pics from the tru ray/spoke thread. :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm calling BS, I only see 60 spokes :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 2 2010, 08:05 AM~19217824
> *I'm calling BS, I only see 60 spokes :biggrin:
> *



I counted 60 also


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 08:24 AM~19218175
> *I counted 60 also
> *


False advertising :angry: and not being knock offs :angry: 














































































:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Dec 1 2010, 12:04 PM~19210044
> *G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
> 7635 Ramish Ave
> Bell Gardens. Ca 90201
> ...


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WANNA SEE THE ONE BEHIND IT


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 1 2010, 09:03 PM~19215580
> *madeline ?:scrutinize:
> *



Yes


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

boltons direct bolt onwheels price on 15 x 10 ?? deepdishh
how much time 2 built??


moderas 
roadster
luxor 
scalibur 
replicas ??


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

seriously, who the fuck would ride on these???


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 1 2010, 09:26 PM~19215128
> *not a bolt on  :angry: ,I clicked to see a knock off.....
> *


haha X2!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 3 2010, 05:10 PM~19230963
> *seriously,  who the fuck would ride on these???
> *


Shit I would ,I think they look  and different. lets see the one behind it is it FWD wheels?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Dec 2 2010, 03:24 PM~19220763
> *boltons direct bolt onwheels  price on 15 x 10 ?? deepdishh
> how much time 2  built??
> 
> ...


damn nikka this ain't 1987. Nissan king cab in full effect


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217770
> *on a side note...
> reproduce this style pans and i would buy.
> 
> ...


I would do unspeakable things for a set of these wheels!!!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 4 2010, 01:58 PM~19236642
> *I would do unspeakable things for a set of these wheels!!!
> *


here you go, all you have to do is send them to get redone and you will have a brand new set, LMK if you have any questions..................... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=554232&hl=


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

They r clean if you don't like them then stay off this post G BOYZ to the to. And I would ride on these any day. What's up Oscar and Madeline, it me Juan


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217770
> *on a side note...
> reproduce this style pans and i would buy.
> 
> ...


LOOKN FOR A SET OF THESE LOVIN THAT COMBO :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2010, 09:48 AM~19235771
> *damn nikka this ain't 1987. Nissan king cab in full effect
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Dec 1 2010, 01:04 PM~19210044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM me a price for these wheels in 13x7 set, NO caps or spinners, just wheels shipped to 50436.. Thanks, James


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

I normally wouldn't chime in on this. But I gotta ask. What is this lace pattern? Does the person making these have any engineering background at all? I see major issues in anyones future who is running these.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

can you elaborate on the issues?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Dec 17 2010, 09:54 AM~19351204
> *I normally wouldn't chime in on this. But I gotta ask. What is this lace pattern? Does the person making these have any engineering background at all? I see major issues in anyones future who is running these.
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2010, 10:48 AM~19235771
> *damn nikka this ain't 1987. Nissan king cab in full effect
> *


THERE YOU GO SKIM.
THINK WHAT YOU COULD DO WITH A DANCING BED?


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel+Dec 17 2010, 08:54 AM~19351204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x8


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

bolt on's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madd4321+Dec 2 2010, 03:11 PM~19220670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please do..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 1 2010, 11:03 PM~19215580
> *madeline ?:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

G Boys desperately needs a PR department. Every post they start goes to shit with probably ZERO sales.

Sucks because they are great people and build some sick wheels.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 17 2010, 10:00 PM~19357122
> *G Boys desperately needs a PR department. Every post they start goes to shit with probably ZERO sales.
> 
> Sucks because they are great people and build some sick wheels.
> *


your right , ive spoke to madeline few times on the phone and they are down. and make sht happen. i guess they just dont bother with LIL much


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

She was nice enough to email me a pic.. but both styles of wheels only come in 14"..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 21 2010, 08:34 PM~19387521
> *She was nice enough to email me a pic.. but both styles of wheels only come in 14"..
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like the old sharp wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217770
> *on a side note...
> reproduce this style pans and i would buy.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## thepartsman (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 21 2010, 05:34 PM~19387521
> *She was nice enough to email me a pic.. but both styles of wheels only come in 14"..
> 
> 
> ...


these are "spiders" rite?? i have a pair with gold nipples! never could find any more...


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

Wire wheel strength is a combination of Spoke angle, spoke seating, Short and long spoke tension and proper punch and dimple angle. My concern is some of the lace patterns I see here don't look as though there is a good combination of proper techinique especially with spoke angle. 

I have not seen a wheel in person yet that is why I asked if there was any engineering involved. We believe when a wheel is sold it should hold up in all aspects and look good. 

If they are tested (which is not required in the states but it is a good idea) then I would be curious how they do.

Thanks,
Brad Crutchleo
Dayton Wire Wheel


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

With all those companies making chinas it would be nice if testing WOULD be mendatory


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

if there were any regulations put on wire wheels, Im sure 90% of the wheel builders out there would'nt be around. 
Why? well, Engineers and testing cost big $$.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

out of curiosity, are Daytons tested ?? if so what testing do they do?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

steeko said:


> out of curiosity, are Daytons tested ?? if so what testing do they do?


ever saw those ads where you could win a brand new set of wheels?

free testing right there :cheesy:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CustomMachines said:


> ever saw those ads where you could win a brand new set of wheels?
> 
> free testing right there :cheesy:


x2 lol....


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

whatever happened with these wheels?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1low78carlo said:


> whatever happened with these wheels?


nobody wanted them to dam ugly


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------

